# bulldog puppies 2!



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

this is my baby with her babies!!


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

She looks so happy!


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

dog that got the cream!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

Fantastic pups & mother looks so happy


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

What darlings! Did she self-whelp or did she have to have a c-section (hope you don't mind me being nosey)I am just very interested.


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

hi, she had to have a c section, big pups, 400g when born, she has recovered well and a very good mum!


----------



## KAT (Nov 2, 2007)

Aaahhh How Cute BET YOU ARE SO PLEASED


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

i am! its really difficult to breed bulldogs sucessfully so i am blessed to have 3 healthy puppies


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww how sweet love bulldogs but my parents don't so not allowed one


----------



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

what a lovely picture bless them mum looks so pleased


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

thanks everyone for the lovely comments, sorry if i havent replied to each one individually.xx


----------

